# Idaho Big Bear Does Not Like Trail Cameras, Sept. 2014



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 30, 2014)

In case you have not seen this . . . 

Make sure you turn the volume up for this video to get the full experience. 

Facebook video description:  

"Big Bear  Island Park Sept. 18th, 2014 Family Game Camera" 



Color Video Time = 10-sec.

Published on Sept 22, 2014

"Island Park, Idaho - Bear Attack on Game Camera"


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh, but that is just a "bluff charge" that will cause no problems.

I know that because I watched the video in the linked thread!!!!    


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=817916


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 1, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Oh, but that is just a "bluff charge" that will cause no problems.
> 
> I know that because I watched the video in the linked thread!!!!
> 
> ...



You beat me to it. lol


----------



## swwifty (Oct 1, 2014)

Ironically, I saw this video the day before I discovered my trail cam in the Chattahoochee national forest had been destroyed by a black bear. I didn't even know that black bears would destroy trail cams!


----------



## guesswho (Oct 2, 2014)

I guess not everybody likes to be in the spot light huh!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 5, 2014)

you know, i know it was a video, still almost wet myself. but, as some of you brought up it was a "bluff charge".


----------



## mlbowfin (Oct 9, 2014)

Bluff charge, is that the same as a knockout jab?


----------



## blt152 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bluff or not, it got my attention!!


----------

